# How many Languages do you know



## shakirmoledina (Jul 7, 2011)

How many languages do you know in terms of understanding it well and speaking it at least to a certain extent understandable to the other person.
Its more about knowing how many languages people are exposed to.

Personally, I know:
Kachi - Mother tongue; fluent and good vocabulary
Gujrati - fluent with good vocabulary
Hindi/Urdu - They are pretty much the same with slightly different ways of speaking and vocabulary; not fluent but understand very well with good vocabulary
Swahili - National Language; quite fluent since i dont talk too much and have an okay vocabulary but still need lots of practice
English - fluent and better vocabulary than any other language

I could add Arabic but i understand little and hardly talk it.

So how many and how much do u know?


----------



## pistone (Jul 7, 2011)

Albanian : Mother language
English:i can understand it well but not so fluent at speaking it nor at writing
Italian:can understand it well and im very fluent but i cant write it well :s
Spanish:i can understand it at 50% mostly coz of the Italian but thats all


----------



## Veho (Jul 7, 2011)

I can understand, speak, read and write Croatian (naturally), English and German. I used to know Italian but I went out of practice, and I'd need a month or two to start speaking it again.


----------



## GamerzInc (Jul 7, 2011)

English: Fluent, native language
Japanese: Able to understand it, speak it, and write it.  Just have to keep studying.


----------



## qlum (Jul 7, 2011)

I am from the Netherlands so its quite obvious I can speak, write, read and understand what people are saying. 
English: I can speak it wright it read it understand it.
French: can generally read it speak it and understand what people are saying though writing it, not so much.
German: I can do the same as with French but a little worse on all fronts.


----------



## Satangel (Jul 7, 2011)

English, by far my best second language.
French, pretty mediocre.
German, pretty bad.
Dutch, mother tongue.


----------



## chris888222 (Jul 7, 2011)

For me, 
English - 1st language in school and at home, decently fluent
Mandarin - (Supposed-to-be) 2nd language. I hardly speak it. Always off-key.
Japanese - 3rd language. Reading okay, speaking and writing horrible.
Malay - ONLY COMMANDS. I'm one of the leaders in a uniformed group. Other than commands, I don't know anything else.


----------



## Narayan (Jul 7, 2011)

Filipino/Tagalog - native
visayan - local dialect, though i'm not very fluent.
English - second language

only that

similar thread


----------



## basher11 (Jul 7, 2011)

english - native
chinese - native
japanese - some phrases and words, still learning
spanish - 5 years of it in school


----------



## Ace Overclocked (Jul 7, 2011)

italian:native talk and write it fluently
french:school same as italian
english: learned it from tv shows and videogames and a bit from school,strangely talk it and write it better than any language
arabic: blood relation with arabic people, pretty much like french and italian
spanish: lessons, kinda like italian
japanese(hiragana katanaka ,kanji),:lessons on the internet/my japanese coach, not very skilled but i didn't learn it 100%
dutch: a friend beatened it into my head, not very bad but not very good
german, german relative i'm horrible in it but i'll keep learning


----------



## Gullwing (Jul 7, 2011)

English- Almost native, have 2 proficiency degrees
Greek- native
French- I'm pretty fluent
Italian- I'm still learning
Japanese- Meh... I have to work harder with it


----------



## Lucifer666 (Jul 7, 2011)

English: The language I speak best. Very fluent.
Arabic: Managed to pick up some sentences here and there and I actually can speak it, though I may have errors here and there.
French: Took it in school for a good 10 years.
Spanish: Totally flunking that in school.


----------



## Nah3DS (Jul 7, 2011)

spanish - native language
english - can understand it well, but not so fluent at speaking/writing
italian - same as english but I find it impossible to write/read


----------



## Ace Overclocked (Jul 7, 2011)

NahuelDS said:
			
		

> spanish - native language
> english - can understand it well, but not so fluent at speaking/writing
> italian - same as english but I find it impossible to write/read


then why is your flag italian?
for the lulz?


----------



## Paarish (Jul 7, 2011)

Gujarati- Mother Language. Understand it well, but can barely speak it and can't write
English- Can read/write/speak
German-school, very basic.


----------



## TheDreamLord (Jul 7, 2011)

English: Mother language
Irish: Secondary language. Can write and understand it well. Put me in a conversation and im more than likely screwed tho XD


----------



## AlanJohn (Jul 7, 2011)

Er..
English
Romanian
Russian
Ukrainian
Hebrew (a little)
1337
Slang


----------



## machomuu (Jul 7, 2011)

Little Japanese
Some French
Moderate Spanish
English


----------



## shakirmoledina (Jul 7, 2011)

In our community, scholars who go to Iran for religious studies learn 2 languages over the ones i know so its farsi and arabic
so they basically know 7 languages (or 8 if u count hindi and urdu separately)

from amongst us, it seems animemaster is the biggest/most proficient polyglot

Let me also add that the best two programs i have seen for learning languages is
Rosetta Stone - Pretty famous; visual images with text presented in the language; audio speech; slow but definitely good memory obtained; teaches to read, speak a little, and write (or type); words given arent that normally used; some have upto 5 levels but usually 3 on famous languages such as french; formal speech, reading and writing
Pimsleur - Best way to understand and speak a language; ONLY AUDIO; teaches to make you fluent in speaking; usually 30 lessons on every language but famous languages have 90 lessons which would definitely make u fluent; half an hour lessons everyday; informal speaking and listening

I suggest starting with pimsleur then shifting to rosetta to learn more words and get more used to formal ways of speaking/reading

@animemaster NahuelDS probably doesnt know italian as good as a native speaker bcz he dont speak much like i dont know swahili that is my national language


----------



## Burton (Jul 7, 2011)

aminemaster said:
			
		

> NahuelDS said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



UFF I don't know if his case it's the same but there are a lot of Tempers, almost the half of registered members that uses fake localizations.

On topic:

I speak Spanish but I don't know to speak in English


----------



## Sheimi (Jul 7, 2011)

Main Language: Japanese
Secondary Language: English


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jul 7, 2011)

English and a little bit of French.


----------



## Mazor (Jul 7, 2011)

These threads are pretty uninteresting due to people generally greatly overestimating their language skills. 

Something that would actually make things interesting would be if people provided some kind of proof of their claims.


----------



## Ace Overclocked (Jul 7, 2011)

shakirmoledina said:
			
		

> *Rosetta Stone*
> isn't that the stone that lets you learn lufenian in ff1
> 
> 
> ...


a suggestion will be appreciated


----------



## raulpica (Jul 7, 2011)

Italian - Well duh. Native language.
English - Started learning it by myself when I was a kid (too many computer games).
German - Studied it for 5 years. I'm totally out of practice now.
French - Can speak (kinda) and read it. Never had the necessity to write it, though.
Spanish - Can speak (duh, a lil better than with French, I guess?) and read it. Never wrote with it.

I'll hopefully add Japanese to these soon


----------



## Burton (Jul 7, 2011)

aminemaster said:
			
		

> shakirmoledina said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very easy. Each person replying must do it in this way:

I swear to [_can be a god or a precious person / item_]
that I speak: [_List of languages_]


LOL


----------



## WiiUBricker (Jul 7, 2011)

Wow, japanese seems to be a popular language to learn around here oO
I guess everyone wants to play japanese games


----------



## Ace Overclocked (Jul 7, 2011)

WiiBricker said:
			
		

> Wow, japanese seems to be a popular language to learn around here oO
> I guess everyone wants to play japanese games *anime, manga, japanese gaming news, and they felt in love with japan and the language because it's so decent*


fixed for you


----------



## Slyakin (Jul 7, 2011)

I can speak, write, and read English (obviously).
I can read Arabic and kind of write it (it takes a while cause it ends up becoming illegible).
I can speak and write Urdu (technically my mother tongue as my entire family knows it).
I'm still learning French, but I'll be in French 3 next year.


----------



## spotanjo3 (Jul 7, 2011)

Portuguese
English
American Sign Language
Portuguese Sign Language


----------



## Miss Panda (Jul 7, 2011)

shakirmoledina said:
			
		

> Personally, I know:
> Kachi - Mother tongue; fluent and good vocabulary
> Gujrati - fluent with good vocabulary
> Hindi/Urdu - They are pretty much the same with slightly different ways of speaking and vocabulary; not fluent but understand very well with good vocabulary
> ...


Seriously did no one notice this yet? Own up, you are a 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 aren't you.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Right, so in that case I speak Kachi better than I speak any other language. Fluent I am, bloody fluent. 
I do like a pirate with a sense of humour.


----------



## celeron53 (Jul 7, 2011)

I know Hmong(native) and English. Took Spanish in school.... so I have three


----------



## Pyrmon (Jul 7, 2011)

I speak French perfectly, being my mother tongue. But I profoundly hate it. Especially when it comes to writing. Grammar rules in French are outdated and make logical sense.
I think I'm pretty fluent in English, but I don't think I'm the best judge, being slightly biased xD. English is by far my favorite language.
I can communicate somewhat in Spanish, being close to French and all. But I lack some crucial vocabulary.
I can make some basic sentences in classical Arabic. I have a pretty good vocabulary, but I lack the crucial grammar to be able to communicate efficiently.


----------



## shakirmoledina (Jul 7, 2011)

Miss Panda said:
			
		

> shakirmoledina said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I didnt quite get u there, what are u insinuating Arrr?!
I am a pirate, i speak kachi more fluently than any other language, and i think i have a sense of humor.

"Tu je chen mangeto jaldi bol nakaato toji maut bou baaju me aai" - Kachi
"Tu je bolan mangeche jaldi bol nakaato taari maut bou baaju ma che" - Gujrati
"Aap jo kehne maang te ho jaldo bolo warnaa aapki maut bohot qariib he" - Urdu.Hindi
"Wewe ambayo unataka kusema, sema haraka au nitakuua karibu sana" - Swahili (Google may help here)
"..." - English

This is to keep the overestimation in check


----------



## Blaze163 (Jul 7, 2011)

I can speak Engish, obviously. Aside from that I know the basics for French and I can speak a little Japanese even though I can't read a single word of it. My friends and I also speak Al Bhed as a way of communicating covertly, 'cause what are the chances of someone knowing what language it is, never mind what we're saying?

Oddly enough after a huge Tales of Eternia session, my best friend Amelia has taken to saying 'Baiba!' as a mark of general annoyance, after hearing Meredy say it over and over again. It seems to have rubbed off on the rest of us, so if you want to add a little Melnics to the list then go ahead.

And of course my traditional Dwarven greeting of Lali ho!


----------



## Ace Overclocked (Jul 7, 2011)

Burton said:
			
		

> aminemaster said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


as long as you can write in english it will be easy to speak it right?


----------



## toguro_max (Jul 7, 2011)

Is there anyone here who doesn't (at least) write in English? >-p

Well, as for my case:

Brazilian Portuguese - Native language. Portuguese language from Brazil differs quite a bit from the Portugal one, althou it's possible to understad each other a little bit. Writing, speaking and listening fluently.

English - Kinda of second language, but through study, not like "French is Canada's second language". I consider myself fluent in English, but I do know i make several mistakes...

Japanese - I studied it for 3 years, but because of my job I had to quit. I want to return, but... My leve is kinda basic / intermmediate.

Spanish - I'm learning it now, still on basic.

Libras (stands for Gesture Brazilian Language) - I can kinda of communicate with the hearing impaired.

And I guess that's it


----------



## C-Kronos (Jul 8, 2011)

I'm completely fluent in English and Russian; however, I do speak a little German and Swedish. I also know the Mexican dialect of Spanish, due to me being in the states, and having Spanish classes when I was younger in grade school.

I also use to have a lot of Mexican co-workers, so that helped with learning and understanding the language. It's not hard to learn another language, it just takes dedication and proper studying. Never use Rosetta stone though, it might be a good learning tool on top of proper education, but it's not going to teach you the grammar of another language, or even how to learn the alphabet the language in question uses.


----------



## Thesolcity (Jul 8, 2011)

I know what Rosetta Stone decides to teach me.


----------



## CarbonX13 (Jul 8, 2011)

I'm fluent in:
*Mandarin Chinese* - Taiwanese accent and vocabulary. I write in Traditional Chinese script, but know how to read Simplified as well. Technically my Mother Tongue, but only knew very some vocabulary as a child (since I went to school in Canada, and learned English quicker than Mandarin in the end). Improved a ton in recent years, I can actually read, write, speak, and understand Mandarin with no issue now.
*English* - Canadian dialect, so basically American accent, and British spelling... Probably my "best" language.
*Min Nan Chinese* - Taiwanese dialect of the Hokkien language from Fujian Province, China. The accent is quite different from its native origin. I can understand what others say to me, but can't really speak it that well.

Learning:
*French* - School. I don't really like learning it, but that's the only second language my school offered besides Spanish, and I didn't really want to start another new language when I'm not particularly good at one first. I'm pretty good at reading and writing (at my grade level, of course), though my speaking is rather terrible.
*Japanese* - Recently started up with a school program. Learned hiragana and katakana, and some basic sentence writing.


----------



## Necron (Jul 8, 2011)

Just two

Spanish- native language
English- been with it for 10 years, self-taught. I'm fluent in speaking and excellente in reading and writting (but sometimes I forgot the structures)


----------



## Shockwind (Jul 8, 2011)

My main language is Tagalog, duh. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Other languages that I know:
English, obviously, and a bit of Japanese.


----------



## cwstjdenobs (Jul 8, 2011)

Funny this, as a child I could understand and speak most European and Slavic languages. Today I can only speak English and bad English at that. I can still understand most of the European languages, and can read, to some extent, the ones that use Latin script, but out of the Slavic ones I can only really understand Ukrainian, Russian to a slight degree, and Church Slavonic.


----------



## wasim (Jul 8, 2011)

Malayalam and English

and i know a bit of Hindi and Arabic


----------



## wasim (Jul 8, 2011)

shakirmoledina said:
			
		

> How many languages do you know in terms of understanding it well and speaking it at least to a certain extent understandable to the other person.
> Its more about knowing how many languages people are exposed to.
> 
> Personally, I know:
> ...



You ever been to India or ..... ?


----------



## DjoeN (Jul 8, 2011)

1. Dutch (Flemish) / Dutch (The Netherlands)
2. English
3. German (Worked 9 years in Switserland), But writing is a mess :/
4. French, it suxs, but i can help myself when i'm in France
5. I used to learn a little bit Italian, i do understand a few things, but for the rest it's a mess :/


----------



## shakirmoledina (Jul 8, 2011)

wasim said:
			
		

> shakirmoledina said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No i am of an indian family and culture but am living in a tanzania/african society while being surrounded by persians (well not actually surrounded) and some arabs


----------



## DaRk_ViVi (Jul 8, 2011)

- Italian
- English
- A little little little bit of German


----------



## Cyan (Jul 8, 2011)

There a more users speaking french than I though here.

Raulpica, it's great that you speak french too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



(in case we meet someday).
I'm living at Italy border.

as for me (in understanding order):

*French*: My mother tongue. good with grammar and vocabulary. (yeah, it's not uncommon that french people are bad at french language lol)
*English*: reading pretty good, writing good enough to be understood, speaking pretty bad (never practiced)
*Engrish*: yah, I can write and speak that one too ! (maybe I speak better Engrish than english 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
*Italian*: I learned it 5 years at primary school, i never understood it. Now that I'm working with a lot of people speaking Italian I can understand what they are saying but I can't speak.
*Spanish*: learn for 2 years in school, I was pretty good but didn't practive for 15 years. I can still read it a little (latin language all looks alike)
*Japanese*: only few words, kana and kanji. I can't write sentences. Started 15 years ago, but I only procrastinated.


----------



## adamshinoda (Jul 8, 2011)

Vietnamese - of course, my mother tongue
English - I'm not good at writing. Listening and reading are my advantages. Pretty good with grammar and vocabulary.
Japanese - only a very very very very litlle


----------



## 4-leaf-clover (Jul 8, 2011)

Dutch - main language
German - learned at school
English - learned by playing games watching movies and from school
Japanese - 2nd main language (speaking and writing it) 
French - learned at school
And a little bit indonesian - learned a bit from my aunt


----------



## Haloman800 (Jul 8, 2011)

English - (semi)Proud to be an American!
Maltese - The tongue of my mother's homeland, Malta!
C#
Dreamweaver
HTML ;D.


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 8, 2011)

English- my main language
Mandarin/Cantonese- I know a little, but I always mix up the two dialects.
French- took a course in school
German- learning it
Spanish- learning it
Japanese- ...I know how to say some insults in Japanese; does that count?


----------



## shakirmoledina (Jul 8, 2011)

again if u ask me culture-wise, the best way to learn a language is living with the people.

The community leader i talked about earlier, his child of around 10 or 11 know 6 languages ie. kachi, gujrati, hindi/urdu, swahili, english and farsi.

thts pretty amazing for a 10 yr old but anyone can do so if they vigorously learn a language from books, videos (movies etc), poems etc

@Haloman800 correct me but i dont think dreamweaver is a language but a WYSIWYG


----------



## Lokao0 (Jul 8, 2011)

(Brazilian) Portuguese - Mother language
English: (Maybe) Fluent, but I'm still doing a course (I speak it very well 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
Spanish: Very bad, but Spanish is kinda "look-alike" as Portuguese, makes it a bit easier
I also can understand Italian, Portuguese from Portugal, but can't speak/write.


----------



## Cyan (Jul 8, 2011)

@lokao0:
I really don't find that Spanish look-alike Portuguese.

Portuguese doesn't "feel" like a Latin language when I'm hearing people speaking. I don't recognize any words, while Italian/Spanish are very similar to French.
Well, I don't know Portuguese at all (I'm just hearing people at my work), so you are certainly better placed to judge the similarity of these two languages.


----------



## Burton (Jul 8, 2011)

I speak Spanish and I don't think is any way  to Portuguese  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I must clarify that Latino Spanish and Castellano (Spaniard Spanish) are not the same, there are major differences.


----------



## Necron (Jul 8, 2011)

Burton said:
			
		

> I speak Spanish and I don't think is any way  to Portuguese
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not really


----------



## Burton (Jul 8, 2011)

Of course it is!

Example:

English: "I'm going to give you what you deserve"

Latino: "Te voy a dar tu merecido"

Castellano: "Te voy a cantar las cuarenta"

I don't mean the meaning of the word, I meant the sense of telling the message.

Further Info at : http://spanish.about.com/cs/historyofspanish/f/varieties.htm


----------



## adamdbz (Jul 9, 2011)

Hebrew (mother language) 
English (talk, speak and write good)


----------



## Nah3DS (Jul 10, 2011)

Burton said:
			
		

> aminemaster said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was born and now live in Argentina, but I had the Italian citizenship since child.
We always talked both spanish and italian with my parents. Thats why I can speak italian but not write/read it.

Guess I qualify to use the italian flag


----------



## Rayder (Jul 10, 2011)

I only speak English. Or more accurately, American English.

I took a year of French in 8th grade (decades ago), but I've forgotten most of it now.  I only remember snippets....I can count to 10 in French, for example.  I rem a couple phrases: Une jolie fille. (A pretty girl), Non parlay Francais (No speak French  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) a couple random words, but not enough to be useful.  Certainly not enough to (for instance) play a game in French.  I remember I used to be able to comprehend most of it when reading it, but I couldn't write it or comprehend when it was spoken to me....the words all jumbled together and I couldn't tell where one word ended and another began.  I'd say I've completely forgotten at least 95% of what I learned in that class.  But like I said, I know NO ONE who speaks that language personally, so it was a use-it-or-lose-it type of deal.  Obviously, I lost it.

I did know a few people who's native language was French (in that class) and they said they could barely detect any accent when I spoke in that language.  So I guess I would have been good at it if I would have continued taking the classes.   Thing is, I actually WANTED to learn Spanish as there are more Spanish speaking people in my area....well, at the time there was anyway, but they stuck me in French and I kinda rebelled against that dirty trick. Since I knew NO ONE outside of school that spoke French, I didn't feel it was practical for me to learn a language I deemed useless to me, unlike Spanish, which would have been very useful.  Stupid public school system......


----------



## The Catboy (Jul 10, 2011)

I only speak American English.
I failed French and Spanish.
EDIT: Well interesting detail, back when I was still in chorus, I used to sing a lot in Latin and was pretty good at that.


----------



## blueshockz (Jul 10, 2011)

Filipino and English.

Google translate can help with the rest!


----------



## Schlupi (Jul 10, 2011)

I know a good amount of Spanish (mostly "Mexican Spanish" not "Spain Spanish"). Enough to be able to converse with people for the most part. I can understand about 80% of things said, it just takes me a while to respond (have to conjugate verbs in my head and stuff).

I speak "American English" as my primary language. I am also in the progress of learning Japanese (ONE DAY... one day. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## AsPika2219 (Jul 10, 2011)

Malay - Important and main language
English - Secondary language

Other language likes Chinese, Japanese etc... just very little but Google translate and Microsoft Bing Translator can help us for translating!


----------



## jamesaa (Jul 10, 2011)

I only know English, and even with this single language i'm slowly getting worse at speaking it... i rarely talk (due to being a very solitary person) and it's been slowly destroying my pronunciation on many words, that and i've never been able to tell the difference between 'r' and 'w' in many words (for example i say "rock" as "wok"), i used to also say 'three' as 'free' but i've been able to teach myself out of that one.

So yeah i suck at talking in general


----------



## Nimbus (Jul 10, 2011)

I personally know the following

English (Native Language)
Japanese (I remember very little of it from my Japanese Class in high-school, very little)


----------



## rgros (Jul 10, 2011)

I'm double national from Portugal and Germany and can speak both native level.
Spanish i'm intermediate level can understand allot and reply allot but not perfectly
English - Almost as good as the 2 native languages i still need to grasp the many slang terms specially from the UK.

French - I can say several words and construct a few sentences and understand some stuff if spoken slowly
Italian - Can understand it if spoken slowly due to similarities with Portuguese and Spanish, however speaking is complicated since i always end up speaking Portuguese words when i should not


----------



## Romain29 (Jul 10, 2011)

French (native)
English 50% i think,sometimes it's really hard for me to understand what are you talking about
Spanish a little bit,learn it 2 years at school
i understand some word in japanese when i'am watching an anime without subtitle but i cannot read it and write it.


----------



## raulpica (Jul 10, 2011)

Cyan said:
			
		

> Raulpica, it's great that you speak french too
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yup, helped me a lot in Paris (went there last summer). Yeah, that'd be awesome! Too bad I'm really far from the border.
Maybe if we actually get around to do that 'temp meeting in London... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm really surprised to see this many people on here knowing Italian 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I thought nobody studied it except italians (since it's used only here and a few other places, unlike French and Spanish, for example)


----------



## Nah3DS (Jul 10, 2011)

Schlupi said:
			
		

> I know a good amount of Spanish (mostly "Mexican Spanish" not "Spain Spanish"). Enough to be able to converse with people for the most part. I can understand about 80% of things said, it just takes me a while to respond (have to conjugate verbs in my head and stuff).
> 
> I speak "American English" as my primary language. *I am also in the progress of learning Japanese* (ONE DAY... one day.
> 
> ...


solo para poder jugar mother?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




edit: 900# post wow!


----------



## nintendoom (Jul 10, 2011)

Filipino/Tagalog : Mother Language
English: 2nd Language
Japanese: a bit. I can't write nor read japanese though.
Spanish: a bit too, I thank Dora for that.
Korean: Saranghae saranghae.


----------



## NoOneDies (Jul 10, 2011)

Spanish (native)
English

May learn japanese in the future though...


----------



## KingdomBlade (Jul 10, 2011)

English and Filipino (my native).

My vocabulary in English is much larger though.

I can understand a tad bit of Spanish (due to a few similarities with Filipino), speak and understand some Esperanto, and a tiny bit of Japanese.


----------



## Zorua (Jul 10, 2011)

I speak 5 languages: English, Hindi, Bengali, Punjabi and French.
Bengali and Punjabi are Indian dialects.


----------



## ZAFDeltaForce (Jul 10, 2011)

English and Chinese


----------



## Maid-chan (Jul 10, 2011)

4 Language : Indonesian, English, Japanese (a little bit), and Chinese


----------



## Nujui (Jul 11, 2011)

English.

That's it lol, though I do plan on learning Spanish and Japanese.


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 5, 2011)

Chinese - 1st Language/Native (Short life story:I was born in the USA and raised in China by my grandmother,until I was 4)
English - 2nd Language,Fluent,I can write...Duh? xD
Japanese - 3rd Languge, Kinda native,my Dads side 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Korean - 4/5th -My mothers side?But I can only speak :b
and Pig Latin LOL


----------



## Waflix (Aug 5, 2011)

First language *Dutch* _I can have complete conversations_
Second language *English* _I can have complete conversations_
Third language *French* _I can ask questions, and have conversations_
Fourth language *German* _I can ask basic questions, and have short conversations_
Fifth language *Latin* _I can read_
Sixth language *Old-Greek* _I can read_


----------



## shyam513 (Aug 6, 2011)

I speak Gujerati, Hindi, English, French, Spanish, Punjabi, Italian and Portugese. I learnt them in that order, and can speak all but Punjabi and Portugese. fluently


----------



## yusuo (Aug 6, 2011)

i know many languages, french, italian, german, croation, polish, russian, japanese, mexican, chinese, tiawanese, phillapino, serbian, dutch, english, gaelic, norwegian, spanish, portugese, and those are all the languages I can think of right now.

Out of all of those I can only speak english


----------



## darkangel5000 (Aug 6, 2011)

Native - German
2nd Language - English - Fluent
3rd Language - French - Had it in school 8 yrs ago, forgot everything about it. C'est la vie.
4th Language - Dutch - I'd say I have forgotten everything about it too, but I never forgot the rules of pronounciation and basic stuff like 'goede dag', 'avondeten', etc. Plus I understand almost every spoken word in dutch :3
5th Language - Spanish - Learned it for a year and gave up, when I noticed that it's going to be too hard for me to learn.
6th Language - Korean - Had to "speak" it since I was a member in a korean baptist church. Never learned much more than 'annyong haseyo' or 'mi-anhamnida' (dunno if those are written correctly), even if I was supposed to learn more ;_;





*tl;dr*: How many languages I speak? Two! English and German.


----------



## Gahars (Aug 6, 2011)

English and just enough Spanish to get by in a casual conversation.


----------



## ShakeBunny (Aug 7, 2011)

Just one, really: English.

But, I know a tiny bit of Spanish.


----------



## Mazor (Aug 7, 2011)

I know a few.


----------



## MountainTune (Aug 10, 2011)

I only know English and a tiny bit of french ):


----------



## forerofore (Aug 10, 2011)

2


----------



## Chikaku-chan (Aug 10, 2011)

English, Brittish English, Demonic English and Ye Ol' English


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 12, 2011)

Polish -fluent
English -Fluent
Italian -Basic
Latin -basic
Japanese -basic
French -a few words
Russian -a few words
Chinese -a few words


----------



## EpicJungle (Aug 13, 2011)

Fluent English,
basic French, 
and a bit of Filipino.


----------

